# Help name my new kitten!



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

Visited him again today and he still isn't ready to go! I am anxiously awaiting taking him home with me. He is a sweet, playful kitty who will fit in PERFECTLY with my current cat, Ozark (named after the lake where we found him). My new kitty came from an animal shelter. I probably won't name him until after I've had him for a week but I am at a loss for ideas. So far I was thinking Indy or Turbo. I would have named him Enzo but my family already did that one!

My new kitty is a brown classic tabby with white (only paws and some of his face).

Ideas?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Well you named Ozark for the area where found him. What is the name of the shelter? Can you come up with a cool name from that? Or how about the street name?


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

The Oklahoma city Animal Shelter is where I picked him up. Oklahoma would be too long and I do not like the sound of Okie. Their address is 2811 SE 29th Street which doesn't work either. Closest street to it is Bryant which has been a tempting option.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Homie! :grin:


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

Boots
----
Flash
----
Dusty
----
Twister
----
Dennis


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Sooner.


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

Brownie
Sinutab
Propecia


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

Seriously, honor Oklahoma's native American population. There are plenty of unique tribe names to choose from! (I have a cat named Mohave!)

Edit: Twister is cool. Cyclone?


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

Ollie? I don't know, it's just Oklie/Okie without the K! :lol: Good luck coming up with a name for your new baby.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

How about Oakley?


----------



## Meredith (Dec 28, 2010)

aniela said:


> Visited him again today and he still isn't ready to go! I am anxiously awaiting taking him home with me. He is a sweet, playful kitty who will fit in PERFECTLY with my current cat, Ozark (named after the lake where we found him). My new kitty came from an animal shelter. I probably won't name him until after I've had him for a week but I am at a loss for ideas. So far I was thinking Indy or Turbo. I would have named him Enzo but my family already did that one!
> 
> My new kitty is a brown classic tabby with white (only paws and some of his face).
> 
> Ideas?


Having mentioned Enzo and Turbo and Indy... I'm thinking that you're into cars (correct me if I'm wrong!)?

My man and I both love cars, which is why we named our MC boy Enzo (because it is a Ferrari, but also because the meaning of the name Enzo means 'Home Ruler' and I liked that).

I like Turbo, I like Diesel too.

Some more cool ones that I like...

Hemi............. (Hemi engines)
Zonda............. (Pagani Zonda)
Aston............. (Aston Martin)
Bentley............. (Obviously Bentley :crazy)
Jenson............. (Jenson Button, Formula 1 Driver) - This would be my pick for a tabby, I think it 'fits'!

If my guess about you being into cars was wrong, then... there are plenty of good names being listed!!

Good luck! :crazy


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nigel.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I like acronyms. Ex: C.T. (Cee Tee) short for Classic Tabby. of course you can discover your own.

if my bengal was a girl her name was going to be Elsey, (L.C.) - short for Leopard Cat, as in asian leopard cat


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Bill


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

aniela said:


> Their address is 2811 SE 29th Street which doesn't work either. Closest street to it is Bryant which has been a tempting option.


That was good for a laugh! "Meet my new kitty, 2811 SE 29th Street."

I love sort of whimsical names for cats. It's the kind of name that if you met a person named that, you'd want to slap him on the back. If I had another boy, I'm thinking he would be either Ramsey, Bixby, Smitty, or Canyon.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Osage is still my top pick for him since Osage Beach is right by Lake of the Ozarks


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I really liked the suggestion of Sooner.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Steve


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Obama.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

a Nascar driver?
Tony, Dale

an Indy driver?
Helio, Dario


----------



## sharkysmommy (Aug 4, 2011)

Honestly all of these sound like really cool names but the best way we've found to name our two kitties is to see how they behave...you can't give a cat its name until you start seeing how it acts, or seeing its personality....so for example, we started out by tryingto fit our second baby kitty with the name BB...but that didn't feel right....her name came naturally to PRINCESS HARLEY because a. she acts like a tiny little princess who seeks comfort, our fireplace, the sun, and loves to be on a pillow at all times..the Harley part came because she purrs as loud as a motorcycle...so voila..princess harley... Sharky's name came because he's dark grey, the color of a shark and because it sounded friendly and cute... you'll have to look at your cat and think, what does he remind me of? How is he playing/acting/what does he look like? and a name will come! trust me


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Chuck


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Huge said:


> Obama.


Ugh!!!!!:cussing


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Chainsaw


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I like some names that are spelled backwards.....eg. if prospective kitty is girl I'd call her Aleina (Aniela backwards), but it's a male so probably too feminine. How about Amohalko (Oklahoma spelled backwards), or "Amo" for short? Brown tabbies often grow up to be big cats and if he has a very macho personality....maybe "Bruiser", or if you like muscle cars "Charger" (Dodge). Actually, I've read that cats (and other pets) usually get _more attention, better care and treatment _if they're given people names. I think also that pets respond better to _2-syllable names_ that have _hard consonants_, like "b", "p", "t", "d" and "k", such as _"Terry", "Thomas" _or _"Tomas", "Teddy"_.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Larry


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

I would LOVE to name him Sooner but my boyfriend would hate me. It's so tempting! You see I went to the University of Oklahoma for my undergrad. They are the Sooners.  My boyfriend went to Oklahoma State University. For some reason they despise OU; I still don't get it because I could care less about bedlam and all that. Anyway, Sooner, Boomer, Bob, Stoops, etc are completely off limits if I want to keep things civil with my boyfriend.


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

After going through some names he responded to Indy so that is his name.  Kinda fits him as he is playful, quick, and loves to explore.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Indy as in Indiana Jones or Indy as in independent?


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

Indy as in IndyCar.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I kind of liked Larry or Chainsaw.

Oh well. I tried.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's an interesting article on naming cats, and the top 10 names.

Top cat names | Sympatico.ca Pets


----------

